# Rate my painting



## Bubblebrain8 (May 16, 2021)

Decent or trash?


----------



## Lead&Bristle (Jul 1, 2021)

Really nice textures!


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

Bubblebrain8 said:


> Decent or trash?
> View attachment 67053
> View attachment 67054


Of course it's not trash. Your signature, however is more developed than is your painting.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Colors fit one with another. Interesting but simple concept decently executed. As already pointed out the signature is not appropriate to the work - unless the artist is already famous and drawing 6,7, and 8 figure prices for their work.

Appears to be painted on corrugated cardboard. I attended a show at a local art museum a couple years back that featured some pastels done by Edgar Degas, several of which were done on brown craft paper. Today's cardboards are far from archival quality, though, so might not be the best choice for a support.

Not something I'd buy or put on my walls, but that just proves not every work of art appeals to every viewer.


----------

